# First Wedding (Second Shooter)



## runnah (Jan 20, 2014)

First off, o hey Tyler is a great person to learn from and was incredibly generous to let me tag along. I learned a lot and hope to do it again.

On to the pics.

#1 Tyler's Idea to stage this.



K52A4889 by runnah555, on Flickr

#2 Cake Topper



K52A4085 by runnah555, on Flickr

#3 Tight venue, with windows behind the B&G 



K52A4235 by runnah555, on Flickr

#4 Formals



K52A4547 by runnah555, on Flickr

#5 Dancing



K52A4595a by runnah555, on Flickr.

#6 Rings



K52A4719 by runnah555, on Flickr

#7 Cutting



K52A4732 by runnah555, on Flickr

#8 Father Daughter Dance



K52A4798 by runnah555, on Flickr

#9 Being silly at the photobooth.



K52A4922 by runnah555, on Flickr

#10 Grandparents



K52A5080 by runnah555, on Flickr

#11 The Blushing Bride



K52A5025 by runnah555, on Flickr

Full Set can be found here. Wedding - a set on Flickr


----------



## manicmike (Jan 20, 2014)

Nice job Runnah. What did you think of the experience? Going to do it again?


----------



## runnah (Jan 20, 2014)

manicmike said:


> Nice job Runnah. What did you think of the experience? Going to do it again?



Thanks

Yeah it was a good time. I was a bit nervous/fumbling at time and did a few bone head things like not change ISO for indoors vs outdoors and metering settings but not all bad. I also missed the focus on a few shots, which I chalk up to not being 100% used to the new camera and lenses. 

Now knowing what to expect I'd be a bit more comfortable and relaxed.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 20, 2014)

Great shots, brah.  How do you like shooting on the 5D Mark III now?  I played with a Mark II on Saturday and I really did not like the ergonomics.  I did like how wide it was on the right side to grip and how light it was in comparison to my D600.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 20, 2014)

Nice job. I really like #1, cool idea. Nice job on the b&w conversions.


----------



## pjaye (Jan 20, 2014)

These are beautiful. Nice job!


----------



## Derrel (Jan 20, 2014)

Not too shabby!


----------



## leeroix (Jan 20, 2014)

Nice man! Looks like the cake is a wee bit tilted.


----------



## runnah (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks guys and gals.

I can say now that the best lens for weddings are primes, 135, 85, 50 and 35.


----------



## Scuba (Jan 20, 2014)

What a great shot of the grandparents!  Looks like you did pretty good.


----------



## oldhippy (Jan 20, 2014)

Impressed, nice set.   Ed


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 20, 2014)

Nice job and glad you go the chance to take that plunge.

I want to hang out with you and Tyler!


----------



## runnah (Jan 20, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> Nice job and glad you go the chance to take that plunge.
> 
> I want to hang out with you and Tyler!



Thanks. We were all business.


----------



## ORourkeK (Jan 20, 2014)

These are great. I love the black and whites.


----------



## Aakajx (Jan 21, 2014)

Wow good job! Better then the wedding photographers in my area. You will only get better from here.


----------



## mmaria (Jan 21, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## Rosy (Jan 21, 2014)

Very nice -


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 21, 2014)

Wait.. you were the 2nd?


Just kid Tyler... just kid...


----------



## kathyt (Jan 21, 2014)

runnah said:


> Thanks guys and gals.
> 
> I can say now that the best lens for weddings are primes, 135, 85, 50 and 35.


You already know how I feel about primes, they are amazing, and you already know that I think you did a great job at this wedding.


----------



## runnah (Jan 22, 2014)

kathythorson said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys and gals.
> ...



Oh you. Thanks.

I wasn't really sold on the idea until I actually did it using primes. Tyler had a 135mm that was just butter.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jan 22, 2014)

Pretty good. Real classy on the bw shots.


----------



## jaomul (Jan 22, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 22, 2014)

Stunning!!


----------



## billydoo73 (Feb 23, 2014)

Looks as good (or better) than a lot of primary shooters in my area!  Nice.


----------

